
Show HN: Elbi – good on the go - ianes
Our London-based non-profit startup has recently launched our first product, we&#x27;d love any feedback and comments. It&#x27;s a platform for encouraging small acts of charity and philanthropy from its users, you can find out more on our website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.elbi.com&#x2F;about.html<p>It&#x27;s early days yet, our app is currently only on iOS and its feature-set is pretty minimal but we&#x27;ve got big plans and lots of ideas for the future! We&#x27;re just starting to iterate on those and the feedback we&#x27;re getting from the charities that we&#x27;ve onboarded so far as well as our users.
======
dhruvsachde
The heart animation is nice but it is overflowing, it goes out of the viewport
on a mobile screen whereas the text fits in perfectly.

